# 9 man playoffs start tonight



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

north dakota 9 man football playoffs start tonight. will be some good football action throughout the state!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Cold,windy,raw.....perfect football weather.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

after my team's early out, I'm jumping on the St. John bandwagon...I'll take them over Hillsboro in the final.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

It sounds like the ending of the St John/RT game was crazy.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i heard about rt/st john game. St. John tried to run out the clock and run the punt out of the back of the endzone(they are up by 8). Their punter trips at the 1. RT gets the ball they get stuffed with the time running out. the get 1 more play off and score, but there is an illegal procedure penalty. they get one untimed down and are stopped

CRAZY!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Norm, speaking of 9 man, it was nice to see Oakes get their soccer team started up again!! haha

Sorry, played ya in FB in HS back when you were still 11 man. you know, the real football.

:stirpot:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

real football. funny...... 

I played both 9 man hs 11 man in college. I played tackle in college. didn't have those in 9 man.

I do like 11 man for the variety though of what you can do on offense and defense

We're bumping up next yr.


----------

